# Favorite VIZ readers' letters



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

> I am married to a Taiwanese lady, and people often ask me if she was a mail-order bride. I find this very insensitive. The Royal Mail lose around 2 million letters and parcels each year, and to suggest that I would trust the delivery of my wife to them is insulting in the extreme. She was sent by DHL next day delivery.
> L Palmer, London





> I work in a call centre in Norwich and we've just been told our jobs are moving to India . I'm so excited! I've always wanted to visit India and with the salary they pay me I'll be able to live like a Maharaja over there. Well done Aviva, keep up the good work.
> M Turner





> What is it with diabetics? One minute they're on the floor with a loved one standing by screaming "Give him some chocolate! Give him some chocolate!" The next day someone offers them a piece of chocolate and quick as a flash they say "No thanks, I'm diabetic." I wish they'd get their story straight.
> H Potter





> Why don't NHS bosses start hiring obsessive compulsives as nurses? Their attention to hygiene and constant hand washing would see an end to MRSA outbreaks in no time.
> Mitch Bray





> I was shocked to hear Home Secretary David Blunkett say that Britain's prison population has been ballooning for the past ten years. My God, has the world gone mad? Those people are there to be punished, not to be given 'thrill of a lifetime' experiences that most law abiding citizens can only dream of.
> Mrs Close, Headingley


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Solid gold, every one! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: good old VIZ


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

ROFL - Prison population ballooning :lol: :lol:


----------

